# Where is INSP Channel



## BobCulp (Dec 21, 2013)

https://www.directly.com/p/dish-network--where-is-insp-channel-3133

*DISH NETWORK*

, where is INSP CHANNEL
Where did INSP CHANNEL 259 ON DISHNETWORK go to

I really miss INSP show linups. I loved watching The Waltons, Little House on the Prairie, and Wind at My Back. Why did Dishnetwork discontinue this channel? I do not understand it one bit. Is Dish Network getting GREEDY

Mary asked this question 4 years ago






*Kos*
DISH NETWORK • 438 ANSWERS • 93% HELPFUL

Hello Mary! My name is Kos with customer support at Dish Network. I'm sorry to hear that you were affected by the recent loss of the Inspiration Network channel.

I assure you we're not trying to be greedy. What has happened is the owners of the Inspiration network asked us to remove the channel from our lineup. Our contract with them has expired, and they have decided not to renew with us. From what I am told, we are still trying to work with them to get the channel back, but in the meantime we do not have this channel.

I do know that the Waltons is showing on the Hallmark channel weekdays from 3PM to 6PM, channel 185 with your subscription to the America's Top 200 package or higher.

Regards, 
--Kos

2 comments

M

*Mary*

I am given to understand that dish network expects INSP to pay YOU, DISH NETWORK, for the opportunity to be telecasted. They have a very small budget and what I really do not understand is you pay other shows for the right to air THEM. What is wrong with this picture?





*Kos*
DISH NETWORK • 438 ANSWERS • 93% HELPFUL

I understand this is the communication Inspiration is passing. As I'm sure you can understand, when these situations come about, everyone is the bad guy. If we are charging INSP for airing their signal, which I don't have the details to confirm or deny, they are in a similar situation elsewhere too. One of the best things we can do is to have you call us so we can log the interest in this channel if you haven't already. Just give us a call any time, day or night, and let us know this is really upsetting you. Ask them to fill out a programming request form. This is the easiest way for us to track this issue so we know how big of an issue it is. I understand how much of an impact this has on you, and I hope that you will understand as we try to work with INSP to get their channel back for you.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Here is the link to INSP's "we hate DISH page".
http://iwantmyinsp.com/

INSP started out on DISH as a paying channel - a PI that paid DISH for carriage. A few years ago they decided that they no longer wanted to be paid. The channel was removed and eventually restored. According to INSP's current page DISH is not paying for the INSP channel.

Bottom line ... the carriage contract expired. The channel cannot be carried without a contract. Perhaps a deal will be struck and INSP will return again, but there are a lot of similar channels.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Of course the fact is that there is a cost to carry a channel. There were similar arguments on the DirecTV side when people were wanting NASA TV in HD (me being one of them.) There's always a cost somewhere, whether in terms of money, transponders etc.


----------



## BobCulp (Dec 21, 2013)

KOS response to Mary's question made an error.. Hallmark Channel no longer airs The Waltons since last January. I will also miss Matlock and Daniel Boone.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

Honestly, I don't watch this channel, but I would hate to see a small independent channel permanently be removed from the lineup for good because I like having options other than the big media conglomerates. I hope they can come to a resolution.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

The same thing happened with DirecTV a few years ago. INSP was paying to be on the lineup, contract renewal came up, they decided that they wanted DirecTV to pay them instead, DirecTV didn't agree and dropped them. A few months later INSP returned to the lineup, and is still a channel paying to be on DirecTV's lineup.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

It is like so many of the PI channels that are no longer on Dish or Direct. They continue to be FTA if you have a big dish, or they are free for streaming. WHT was dropped, but they stream 24/7 for free. If you have a computer or a Roku you can check it out. The Roku has hundreds of religious channels.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

I can understand dropping a channel, but to replace it with 24 hour advertising rubs salt on the wound.

The OTA =sub-channels carry most of the shows lost by dropping INSP; if you can get the OTA signals.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

nmetro said:


> I can understand dropping a channel, but to replace it with 24 hour advertising rubs salt on the wound.


INSP was paying to be on the lineup, it's replacing one paying channel that decided to stop paying with another channel that's paying.

DirecTV did the same when they dropped INSP for a few months, but in their case they replaced the channel number with a mirror of UP and used the bandwidth to add another paying infomercial channel on a different number. Once INSP gave up on the idea of DirecTV paying them and decided to start paying again, that infomercial channel went away and INSP returned. The same thing happened on DirecTV when Back9 and New Music Channel folded and Cinemoi stopped paying their bills. On DirecTV, channels with enough clout or viewer interest get paid, but other channels like MavTV, Newsmax, Pursuit and INSP are paying DirecTV to be on the lineup in exchange for them and their advertisers getting a national presence and access to all of their subscribers. Dish is probably doing the same for some of their channels.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

INSP wants to show its family oriented programming and Dish doesn't have to pay anything for it.

Yet Dish pays out many millions of dollars for crap channels like MTV MTV2, VH1, VH2, Spike Centric. These channels aren't worth a nickel. Enough is enough. Bring back INSP channel today.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

mitchflorida said:


> INSP wants to show its family oriented programming and Dish doesn't have to pay anything for it.


If INSP wants to start paying Dish again, or comes back with an offer that Dish likes it can return.



> Yet Dish pays out many millions of dollars for crap channels like MTV MTV2, VH1, VH2, Spike Centric. These channels aren't worth a nickel.


You may not like them, but financially, the ratings they get (MTV and Nick have some of the highest rated shows on cable) and the long established history of both them and their parent company give them enough clout to get paid.

INSP on the other hand isn't carried at all by a LOT of cable providers and had to pay Dish and DirecTV just to get on the lineup. When it comes to paying channels or channels paying the provider, the thing is who does it hurt more if a provider doesn't carry those channels, the provider or the channel.


----------



## afarber (Apr 1, 2016)

I can't believe that the INSP channel was taken off the air!! There is so much negative and depressing programming on the air that Zi counted on watching shows like the Waltons snd Little House and Dr. Quinn as I found those shows to be inspirational and uplifting. They relax me. I am really disappointed and angry that these programs and the INSP channel was removed at a time when we need uplifting programming. I hope that the decision will be reversed and INSP and the programs mentioned above will be returned. I think you did the viewers a severe diservice by removing INSP.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

KyL416 said:


> If INSP wants to start paying Dish again, or comes back with an offer that Dish likes it can return.
> 
> You may not like them, but financially, the ratings they get (MTV and Nick have some of the highest rated shows on cable) and the long established history of both them and their parent company give them enough clout to get paid.
> 
> INSP on the other hand isn't carried at all by a LOT of cable providers and had to pay Dish and DirecTV just to get on the lineup. When it comes to paying channels or channels paying the provider, the thing is who does it hurt more if a provider doesn't carry those channels, the provider or the channel.


All of the Viacom channel ratings are way down except for Nickelodeon. Comedy Central ratings are down 30 percent. The others barely register. How com Dish always dumps the family friendly channels and keeps the sleazy Jersey Shore and Spike programming?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

mitchflorida said:


> All of the Viacom channel ratings are way down except for Nickelodeon. Comedy Central ratings are down 30 percent. The others barely register. How com Dish always dumps the family friendly channels and keeps the sleazy Jersey Shore and Spike programming?


Jersey Shore ended a few years ago and considering that it was regularly one of the highest rated shows on cable when it was on the air, it's probably the worst example you can use for MTV's ratings. As for Spike, Lip Sync Battle is also highly rated. Other channels like Nicktoons, Nick Jr and TeenNick may not do good enough to crack the top lists, but they get decent ratings for the audience they target and because they're subsidized by more popular sister stations, they're very cheap to carry. Even with the ratings of Comedy Central down 30 percent, they're still higher than what INSP gets. Viacom insists on carriage of all their major channels and only makes exceptions for their much cheaper digital nets like Centric, MTV Hits, BET Jams, mtvU and CMT Music, so even if Comedy Central's ratings continued to plummet, they couldn't drop it without losing MTV, VH1 and Nickelodeon at the same time. And even then, they can't do that until the contract is up for renewal unless the contract included an escape clause. (If the Comedy Central ratings continue to plummet though, Viacom would do something to boost the ratings like they did with Spike a few years ago after they lost the UFC to Fox Sports)

INSP decided to stop paying, unless they want to be sued Dish cannot continue carrying it without a new deal. They did the same thing to DirecTV a few years ago and returned a few months later still paying. (Which probably didn't help their case with Dish) Heck since INSP is encrypted on C-Band, Dish might have even had their headend receivers deauthorized so Dish couldn't even continue to carry it if they wanted to.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

KyL416 said:


> Jersey Shore ended a few years ago and considering that it was regularly one of the highest rated shows on cable when it was on the air, it's probably the worst example you can use for MTV's ratings. As for Spike, Lip Sync Battle is also highly rated. Other channels like Nicktoons, Nick Jr and TeenNick may not do good enough to crack the top lists, but they get decent ratings for the audience they target and because they're subsidized by more popular sister stations, they're very cheap to carry. Even with the ratings of Comedy Central down 30 percent, they're still higher than what INSP gets. Viacom insists on carriage of all their major channels and only makes exceptions for their much cheaper digital nets like Centric, MTV Hits, BET Jams, mtvU and CMT Music, so even if Comedy Central's ratings continued to plummet, they couldn't drop it without losing MTV, VH1 and Nickelodeon at the same time. And even then, they can't do that until the contract is up for renewal unless the contract included an escape clause. (If the Comedy Central ratings continue to plummet though, Viacom would do something to boost the ratings like they did with Spike a few years ago after they lost the UFC to Fox Sports)
> 
> INSP decided to stop paying, unless they want to be sued Dish cannot continue carrying it without a new deal. They did the same thing to DirecTV a few years ago and returned a few months later still paying. (Which probably didn't help their case with Dish) Heck since INSP is encrypted on C-Band, Dish might have even had their headend receivers deauthorized so Dish couldn't even continue to carry it if they wanted to.


You don't seem to understand that Viacom gets paid big bucks by Dish, INSP wants no money from Dish.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

mitchflorida said:


> INSP wants no money from Dish.


Where did you see that INSP wants no money? Everything I'm seeing says they were paying Dish, now they don't want to pay. Nothing about them making the channel available for free.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

KyL416 said:


> Where did you see that INSP wants no money? Everything I'm seeing says they were paying Dish, now they don't want to pay. Nothing about them making the channel available for free.


INSP CLAIMS: "In fact, INSP is free, so there is no cost to them, or their customers."
http://iwantmyinsp.com/

Going from paying DISH for carriage to not paying for carriage is a price increase. I'll let others figure out the percentage.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

BobCulp said:


> KOS response to Mary's question made an error.. Hallmark Channel no longer airs The Waltons since last January. I will also miss Matlock and Daniel Boone.


KOS's response to Mary was 4 years ago and I'm guessing probably correct at the time.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

INSP channel is not available any longer FTA or anywhere else except cable or Direct TV. They do not even stream. Interesting that a religious channel would not be FTA. Most of the rest are. I checked about every source I have and nope, unless they come back to Dish or someone gets it from Direct TV or Cable. If they do not want to continue to pay Dish for the channel, they must not be getting much from the average Dish viewer. It is interesting that they would knowingly drop that many potential viewers,


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

One addition is that the TV shows mentioned are on DVD and probably available for rent from Netflix.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

KyL416 said:


> Where did you see that INSP wants no money? Everything I'm seeing says they were paying Dish, now they don't want to pay. Nothing about them making the channel available for free.


What do you not understand about INSP not asking for any money to carry its programming? It says on their website they don't want payment for the channel.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mwdxer said:


> Interesting that a religious channel would not be FTA.


They are not a religious channel. They gave up their religion (and non-commercial status) and became a commercial channel several years ago (Oct 2010), relegating their religious content to the overnight hours (2am-8am weekdays plus some weekend morning programs, according to Wiki).

They are a commercial channel.



mitchflorida said:


> What do you not understand about INSP not asking for any money to carry its programming? It says on their website they don't want payment for the channel.


Prior to October 2010 INSP *PAID* DISH (and DIRECTV) for carriage just like any other "public interest" channel. Such channels pay for the cost of carriage (channel space, uplinks, etc). It is one of the many expenses that the non-commercial channels ask for money to pay for during their programming and pledge drives.

My estimate (solely mine) is that they were paying $15,000-$20,000 per month for carriage. Six years later the cost for PI carriage is likely much higher. The law that requires DISH and DIRECTV to offer channel space to "public interest" channels also requires the channels to pay the cost of their carriage.

When INSP became a commercial station they willingly gave up their non-commercial status and no longer qualify as a "public interest" channel. Apparently they thought they could get carriage for free and save the $15k to $20k per month that they were sending DISH (and a separate fee that they were sending DIRECTV).

When free carriage was refused they cried about the injustice to their viewer base - much like they are whining today - as if DISH and DIRECTV were the evil ones. Even though it was INSP's decision to stop paying that led to their removal from each satellite system. (And INSP's decision to become commercial that lost them the price protection of being a "public interest" channel.)

Perhaps the gamble of going commercial did not pay off and INSP is not making enough money off of their secular commercial programming and commercials. Or perhaps they are greedy and want free or paid distribution on top of payment through commercials.

The popularity of their channel is rising ... but have they reached the point where they should get free carriage or be paid to be carried? Or will losing 13 million homes do INSP more harm than DISH losing one channel? When INSP pulls the same "we don't want to pay" trick on AT&T|DIRECTV and drop another 20 million homes will that help INSP's ratings?

I understand their desire to not pay DISH (and DIRECTV) for carriage. But they have willingly entered the competitive world of commercial channels. They need to accept their choice.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

I just came up with a great solution to this. Find out how much DirecTV is being paid (if anything) and then match it. There , problem solved. This is a typical maneuver by Dish management and it is getting very old.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

With the cost of a PI channel to be carried by Dish or Direct, with those fees I can now understand why so many PI channels are no longer on Dish. We used to have a lot of college stations too. Fortunately most of those (and more) now stream on the Roku. A non commercial channel streaming is probably a lot cheaper than carriage on cable or satellite.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mitchflorida said:


> I just came up with a great solution to this. Find out how much DirecTV is being paid (if anything) and then match it. There , problem solved. This is a typical maneuver by Dish management and it is getting very old.


Perhaps that is the problem ... INSP not wanting to pay DISH what they are paying DIRECTV.

IIRC INSP solved their last carriage problem with DISH before they solved it with DIRECTV ... DIRECTV may have received a better deal. So match that deal and INSP is back on DISH. INSP does not need to create hate filled websites or manipulate their viewers. They just need to pay for carriage.


----------



## BobCulp (Dec 21, 2013)

Back in 2011, INSP left Dish and I like to know how long did it take for INSP to return to DISH? I was doing some searching and bumped into an old thread here on DBS forum about the 2011 INSP saga with similar results from what we are seeing this week.

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/185559-apparently-insp-network-is-gone/


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

James Long said:


> Perhaps that is the problem ... INSP not wanting to pay DISH what they are paying DIRECTV.


Maybe it is the opposite, Dish demanding a huge increase in their carriage fee. Unless you are with Dish management how would you know?


----------



## Jasmine333 (Apr 3, 2016)

I only get the "Smart Pack", or whatever it's called because that's all I can afford for now and I don't watch that much tv. However, I like Little House, Bonanza, as well as Matlock and will miss these greatly. You can still get Little House on Hallmark, though. A lot of channels on Smart Pack are advertisement, or stuff I'm not interested in. INSP has good clean shows, now that's gone and leaving less reason to turn on the tv.

The other day I called Dish to discuss losing INSP and a woman told me they were getting calls about it left and right and were in negotiations to try and get INSP back. I refuse to watch 259 now as all it is is advertisement and we get enough of that and other corn on tv already. When I first signed up with Dish I got the movie channels for 3 months as promised but that expired. Then I lost 194 with "A Haunting" -- it was pretty good. Then lost 120, the History Channel, and 254. I can't find anything on PPV that sounds interesting enough to pay for, so I watch a lot of Hallmark's Golden Girls and Little House. I'm paying for all that other stuff but rarely watch it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mitchflorida said:


> Maybe it is the opposite, Dish demanding a huge increase in their carriage fee. Unless you are with Dish management how would you know?


The same way you know the "facts" you are posting. I am giving DISH the benefit of the doubt and assuming that *if* DISH was trying to raise the rate on INSP that the rate increase would be part of their website whine. INSP is claiming that DISH can carry them for free ... not that DISH wants more money to continue carriage.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm going to take a wild guess and say "what if" it is even more complicated.

A PI channel has to be offered the space if it asks for it and is willing to pay, right? BUT, what if being a PI comes with the restriction that they can't be a for-profit channel? So... they decide to be a commercial channel, but that means perhaps that they can no longer be a PI channel... not that they don't want to be, but maybe legally they can't?

So, they want to be commercial to make money... but they know Dish isn't going to be open to paying them anything... so they offer Dish to be carried for "free" thinking that will work... except Dish realizes what is going on and IF they aren't going to get paid for a PI channel, they'd rather have that space back to use for a channel they can either charge more for because of higher viewership OR offer the slot to another PI who will pay for carriage.

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> So... they decide to be a commercial channel, but that means perhaps that they can no longer be a PI channel... not that they don't want to be, but maybe legally they can't?


No "perhaps" or "maybe" about it. Commercial channels CANNOT be "PI" channels. RFD TV also lost their PI status a few years ago when they started airing commercial content and lost their non-commercial status. There is a distinct legal definition for what channels qualify to be PI. Commercial channels do not qualify.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Apparently they are not interested is just letting "anyone" view their signal for free as they do not stream and even says so on their website.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

mwdxer said:


> Apparently they are not interested is just letting "anyone" view their signal for free as they do not stream and even says so on their website.


Or the companies who own the distribution rights to the shows they air like JAG, Dr. Quinn, Matlock and Walker Texas Ranger won't let them stream their shows online for free. Having the rights to air a show on television and having the rights to stream those shows online are different things.

i.e. JAG is distributed by CBS Television Distribution, it's available online via CBS All Access which is a subscription service, so INSP would probably get sued if they attempt to stream that show online worldwide for free.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

You probably have a point there. Too many contracts and rules out there. That is probably one reason, we do not get a lot of channels streaming.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

If you still have your Digicipher decoding equipment from the C-Band/4DTV days, you should call their bluff on their claim of "free to providers and customers" and call them up to see if they'll authorize your receiver to get their their C-Band feed on Galaxy 15.


----------



## Rablair1010 (Apr 8, 2016)

This really sucks not being to watch this channel any more. I watch at night and live the shows without cursing and nudity. Dish really screwed up letting this channel go. They need to work it out and get it back for those of us who live watching it because of the shows it has. No matter what dish get it back. God loves us to be entertained but without cursing and nutidy.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Direct TV I think still has it as well as a lot of cable companies. Dish has not gotten NWCN (NW Cable News) back either. They want too much money.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The check must have cleared .... INSP is back.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

Good to hear that, though I will miss the Great Bargains Shopping Channel, for sure . . lol.

Now if we can only get the Military History Channel, I will really be pleased with Dish Network.


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

i just dish would add the hd feed of insp to our lineup we would appreciate it very much thanks


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

I doubt if INSP wants to pay extra for an HD feed, especially since most of their programming of old TV shows is in SD format.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Some of the rel type channels are in HD, but I do not know if INSP is. But at least it is back.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Per the "iwantmyinsp.com" website:

We are pleased to announce that a short-term contract extension has been reached that returns INSP to the DISH Network lineup, effective immediately. INSP will be available on channel 259, the same channel before it was removed on April 1, 2016.

A big “Thank You” to all our faithful viewers who have shown us such remarkable support. We appreciate you! Please stay tuned for further updates.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 14, 2012)

Jasmine333 said:


> I only get the "Smart Pack", or whatever it's called because that's all I can afford for now and I don't watch that much tv. However, I like Little House, Bonanza, as well as Matlock and will miss these greatly. You can still get Little House on Hallmark, though. A lot of channels on Smart Pack are advertisement, or stuff I'm not interested in. INSP has good clean shows, now that's gone and leaving less reason to turn on the tv. The other day I called Dish to discuss losing INSP and a woman told me they were getting calls about it left and right and were in negotiations to try and get INSP back. I refuse to watch 259 now as all it is is advertisement and we get enough of that and other corn on tv already. When I first signed up with Dish I got the movie channels for 3 months as promised but that expired. Then I lost 194 with "A Haunting" -- it was pretty good. Then lost 120, the History Channel, and 254. I can't find anything on PPV that sounds interesting enough to pay for, so I watch a lot of Hallmark's Golden Girls and Little House. I'm paying for all that other stuff but rarely watch it.


Hi, Jasmine! I read your post. Have you considered the Welcome Pack ($19.99/month) and possibly the Dish Movie Pack ($10/month; you may be eligible to get it half off as well for a few months) instead of the $36.99/month Smart Pack for "premium" movie channels with little to no advertising along with Logo and Centric which play some older shows like 227, Facts of Life, Bewtiched, etc.? With the Welcome Pack, you would still get Hallmark HD and would get HIstory HD (120); with the Dish Movie Pack, you would still get Hallmark Movie Channel HD (187 which I believe is also in the Smart Pack) which shows Matlock and Logo (254) which also airs The Golden Girls and older shows like The Brady Bunch and I Dream of Jeannie. I really hope this helps. Please let us know how it goes. You will also get channels in free preview like channel 194, Destination America when it is in free preview.

WELCOME PACKAGE (minimum basic package) $19.99/month https://www.mydish.com/upgrades/english-packages/welcome-pack
73 Blue Highways Television/LAFF
82 FeTV/Cozi TV
102 Dish Studio HD
107 Comedy Central HD
110 Food Network HD
112 HGTV HD
117 Pop
120 History Channel HD
127 Oxygen [also in America's Top 200]
128 We TV HD
139 TBS HD
161 MTV 2
166 CMT HD
175 Boomerang [also in America's Top 200]
179 Discovery Family HD [also in America's Top 200]
183 TLC HD
185 Hallmark HD [also in America's Top 200]
203 Bloomberg Television HD [also in America's Top 250]
209 msnbc HD
214 The Weather Channel HD
223 NewsMax
259 INSP
260 TBN
261 EWTN
264 KTV
266 Angel Two
279 CCTV News
280 RT News
286 NASA
393 Pursuit (Hunting)
823 Baby First TV
9403 BYUTV
9406 Classic Arts Showcase
9410 Link
9415 Free Speech Television

*Although not listed, 167 AXS TV HD is currently included in all lineups.
**There are more channels like shopping channels, religious channel, public interest channels, infomercial channels, etc. that are not listed above.

Dish Movie Pack (optional add-on) $10.00/month
130 HDNet Movies (HD)
187 Hallmark Movies & Mysteries HD
247 Universal HD
249 Crime & Investigation HD
251 Centric HD
254 Logo HD
344 Encore Suspense
356 Starz Kids & Family HD
369 MTV Live HD (formerly Palladia)
377 MoviePlex
378 IndiePlex HD
379 RetroPlex HD
380 Epix HD
381 Epix 2 HD
382 Epix Hits HD
384 FXM HD
385 MGM HD
388 PixL HD
386 Sony Movie Channel HD

There are also other add-ons and a la carte offerings:

HBO (currently Special Price $10.00; regular price reduced to $15 but speical price currently still available apparently)
300 HBO (E) HD
301 HBO 2 (E) HD
302 HBO Signature HD
303 HBO (W) HD
304 HBO 2 (W)
305 HBO Family HD
307 HBO Comedy HD
308 HBO Zone HD (Only)
309 HBO Latino HD

Heartland Package ($6/month)
824 Baby TV
179 Discovery Family HD [also in Welcome Pack]
116 GSN HD
185 Hallmark Channel HD [also in Welcome Pack]
187 Hallmark Movies & Mysteries HD [also in Dish Movie Pack]
189 OWN: Oprah Winfrey Network HD
388 PixL HD [also in Dish Movie Pack]
231 RFD-TV
248 Ride
232 Rural TV
188 UP: Uplifiting Entertainment

EPIX ($7/month)
380 EPIX HD [also in Dish Movie Pack]
381 EPIX 2 HD [also in Dish Movie Pack]
382 EPIX Hits HD [also in Dish Movie Pack]
292 EPIX Drive-In

Encore Movie Pack ($6/month)
341 Encore (W)
343 Encore Action
345 Encore Black
346 Encore Classic
347 Encore Family
344 Encore Suspense [also in Dish Movie Pack]
342 Encore Westerns
377 MoviePlex [also in Dish Movie Pack]

Outdoor Pack ($4/month)
396 Outdoor Channel (HD)
390 Outside TV
395 Sportsman Channel (HD)
394 World Fishing Network [also in Dish Movie Pack]

Cinemax (reduced to $10/month)
310 Cinemax (E) HD
311 Cinemax (W) HD
312 MoreMax
313 ActionMax HD
314 5StarMax HD
315 Cinemax Latino

Showtime ($15/month)
318 Showtime (E) HD
319 Showtime (W) HD
320 Showtime Too HD
321 Showtime Showcase HD
322 Showtime Extreme
323 Showtime Beyond
327 The Movie Channel (E) HD
328 The Movie Channel Xtra (E)
333 Flix

Starz (reduced to $10/month)
340 Encore (E) HD
350 Starz (E) HD
351 Starz (W) HD
352 Starz Edge HD
353 Starz Cinema
354 Starz Comedy HD
355 Starz In Black
356 Starz Kids & Family HD [also in Dish Movie Pack]

There are other base packages as well:

English Packages
$36.99 Smart Pack (what you currently have)
$49.99 Dish America
$64.99 America's Top 120*
$69.99 America's Top 120+*
$79.99 America's Top 200*
$89.99 America's Top 250*
$139.99 America's "Everything" Pack*

Latino Packages
$29.99 Latino Basico
$42.99 Latino Clasico
$47.99 Latino Plus
$64.99 Latino Dos
$76.99 Latino Max

For lineups for these base packages, please go to: https://www.mydish.com/programmingguides


----------

